

Ask HN: submission about different CS specialties - liamk

I was wondering if anyone remembers the url for a submission regarding funny descriptions of different CS specialties - I haven't been able to find the link.
======
liamk
found it:
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/user/mootaz/ftp/html/re...](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/user/mootaz/ftp/html/research.html)

